
The Coming Wireless Revolution - robg
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=21671&channel=communications&section=
======
josefresco
Doubt it. The ISP's of this nation will strangle every last penny out of this
new tech and probably will stifle any innovation or open access initiatives.

You'll see local wifi providers fight it, towns will fight it, and consumers
won't want to pay for it (but sadly probably will anyways)

